# messages effacés qui reviennent



## Anne32 (30 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir
Je suis sur MAC Lion,depuis le début de l'année, auparavant j'etais sur pC et le virus de la pomme m'a rattrapée.
J'ai un problème avec ma boîte au lettres: Je supprime mes messages et les envoie à la corbeille.Jusqu'à maintenant aucun problème, mais depuis hier, je constate que des messages anciens reparaissent.Je ne voudrais pas que cela engorge ma BAL.
Je suis sur Orange, et j'avais supprimé Gmail qui me faisait la même chose.
En son temps on m'avait dit de me desinscrire et me réinscrire, cela n'a servi à rien, de taper sur F5, rien non plus
Merci de bien vouloir me donner un conseil


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Vos messages réapparaissent où ? dans la corbeille ou la boite de réception ?
dans les préférences de Mail, comment est réglée la corbeille ?

Mail / préférences / comptes / comportement des bal / corbeille


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour cela, il vaut mieux passer de temps à autre sur le Webmail et supprimer les messages. Gmail les conserve, Orange je ne sais pas, mais la procédure appliquée doit être la même.

Le comportement des Bal après suppression ne donne rien pour Gmail.


----------



## Anne32 (31 Mai 2012)

Bonjour

Je suis allée voir, et la case :" placer les messages supprimés dans la corbeille"est cochée
et plus bas "éliminer les messages supprimés"  il a été marqué "après un mois"
Voilà
Merci


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mai 2012)

Et si vous choisissez immédiatement ?


----------



## Anne32 (1 Juin 2012)

J'ai essayé hier soir, ce matin tout paraît normal
Je vais attendre quelques jours pour voir si ça marche et je vous tiens au courant
Espérons que ce soit la bonne solution.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## jpultra (1 Juin 2012)

J'ai le même problème !
J'ai créé une boite aux lettres intelligente avec la condition d'afficher tous mes messages de plus d'un an.
J'ai fait mon tri pour supprimer tous ces messages encombrants... et le lendemain matin, tout est revenu !

Dans le comportement Comportements des BAL, ma corbeille était configurée pour une semaine.
Je l'ai mis pour une journée.

À voir...


----------



## Anne32 (3 Juin 2012)

Apparemment le problème est résolu
Merci infiniment de votre aide


----------

